# Flash Player



## dennylin93 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've just started using FreeBSD as my desktop for a while, and I encountered the following problems.

Flash (using Swfdec and Gnash) was able to run in Firefox (3.0.10), but it was a resource hogger. It ate up quite a lot of CPU power (no idea if this is a unique case).

Later on I used this tutorial: http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71. The only exception is that I used emulators/linux_base-f10 instead of emulators/linux_base-f8. Flash Player works, but if Firefox crashes, Flash also stops working as well. The computer needs to be restarted for it to work again (turning the plugin on/off doesn't help).

I hope someone can give me some advice since the problem's becoming quite frustrating.


----------



## ale (Jun 29, 2009)

linux_base-f10 will be (is) the default on 8.
Work is going on to create a port of flash 10 for f10.
You can get more details following the discussion on the emulation mailing list.
In the meanwhile on 7 I still use linux_base-f4 + flash7. They have their limits, but less pain.


----------



## mousaka (Jun 29, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Work is going on to create a port of flash 10 for f10.


The ports is in the tree since yesterday: www/linux-f10-flashplugin10

As far as I know some features of linux-f10 don't work under 7.*, if this might lead to troubles with flash I don't know.

mousaka


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll take a look at the other ports.

I just found out that by killing the processes spawned by Flash (`$ ps auxww | grep npviewer`), Flash works after Firefox is restarted.

Still trying to make Flash Player more stable. I'll post the problem if I find it.

Edit: `$ killall npviewer.bin` is a fast way to kill all the processes if Flash freezes. Just refresh the page and Flash will work again.


----------



## ale (Jun 29, 2009)

mousaka said:
			
		

> The ports is in the tree since yesterday: www/linux-f10-flashplugin10


It's just a repocopy of www/linux-f8-flashplugin10, I don't think it's working yet.


----------



## ale (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the same I was seeing time ago, that lead me to go back to linux_base-f4+flash7.
It also often dump very huge core files, and it's so annoying seeing ff freezing and have to kill stuck processes and remove core dumps that imho it doesn't worth it.
Try touching the progess bar on youtube...


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 29, 2009)

The progress bar on YouTube is one of the problems I'm running into. Can't touch it now. Does linux_base-f4+flash7 also have the same problem, or it is just flash9?


----------



## ale (Jun 29, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> The progress bar on YouTube is on of the problems I'm running into. Can't touch it now.


Yes, I know 



			
				dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Does linux_base-f4+flash7 also have the same problem, or it is just flash9?


Nope, just fc6/f8/f10?+flash9.
But you'll pay in compatibility as many sites requires more recent versions of flash.

There was also a long standing problem with nvidia-driver and linux-games with fc>4, that has been solved very few time ago.

Let's hope that things will be better with 8/f10/flash10 and/or adobe maintain the promise of a native version.


----------



## DemoDoG (Jun 29, 2009)

In latest PC-BSD release they are talking about some improvements making flash much better and faster on pc-bsd. Anyone knows what that is about and which technique it is using?


----------



## adamk (Jun 29, 2009)

I actually have FC4+Flash9 working fine, including the progress bar.  I was getting extremely frustrated with my inability to use that bar and tried a number of things.  Downgrading to FC9 is what worked, oddly enough.

Adam


----------



## ale (Jun 29, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> I actually have FC4+Flash9 working fine, including the progress bar.  I was getting extremely frustrated with my inability to use that bar and tried a number of things.  Downgrading to FC9 is what worked, oddly enough.
> 
> Adam


So are you saying that FC4+Flash9 work?
I tried that in the past, maybe with 6 dot something, but it was a no go.


----------



## adamk (Jun 29, 2009)

On this laptop right in front of me:

linux_base-fc-4_14
linux-flashplugin-9.0r159

And I'm watching videos on youtube, even as I write this.  And, even better, I can actually move the location on the progress bar around without any browser/flash lock ups.

I have this working on 3 8-CURRENT machines, though I used it on 7.2-STABLE on them previously.

Adam


----------



## DrJ (Jun 29, 2009)

Same for me (fc4 and Flash9).  I tried some of the other fc versions, and there were too many issues with Flash and other Linux programs.  

fc4/Flash9 works pretty well, actually.  When 8.0 is released, I think the many improvements in the Linuxator alone will make the upgrade worthwhile.  There's lots of other good stuff too, but fc4 is pretty limiting for many more recent Linux programs.


----------



## dchagin (Jun 29, 2009)

pls, read http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2009-June/006431.html


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 29, 2009)

I can use youtube fine:
.......

```
pkg_add -r seamonkey
cd /usr/ports/graphics/gnash && /bin/rm -rf work && make install
```
....
no linux compat layer.
I don't know if the flash is all 9, all 10,  or a mixture.
Some other flash sites do not load.  AFAIK I won't
have any time for anything other than the present setup.
.....
Not asking anything by the above.  Just pointing out that the
two commands might be easier


----------



## bluetick (Jul 27, 2009)

Working flash report. A big *Thanks* to all the people working on this project.
Moving the progress bar will cause a crash. But it's nice to have flash working at this level.
Full screen, volume control, pop-out window, and hd button work.  

What I have installed.

```
8.0-BETA2
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_2
linux_base-f10-10
linux_base-f8-8_11
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r22
firefox-3.5,1
```

Entry added to /etc/sysctl.conf

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
```

Entry added to /etc/fstab

```
linproc                 /usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw     0       0
```
Link it to firefox

```
nsplaginwrapper -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Jul 27, 2009)

Why not follow my "HOW TO:" in the tut section of this site...

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786

I wouldn't recommend having 2 differing fedora cores installed on your system as this may cause conflicts later down the track. 

I use the f10 core, nspluginwrapper and firefox3 and have full feature rich access to all flash sites.

I'd prefer a truly FREE alternative to flash, but meh, in my line of work I cant afford to live without it. Just one more reason that I no longer need to use winblows or linux.  =)


----------



## bluetick (Jul 28, 2009)

Running 8-beta2, I had everything set as it is now with linux_base-f10, but flash would not work.
Running "portmaster --check-depends" had several returns that base-f8 as an missing  depend. Loading it gave me a working setup. 
I'll watch the change logs on the pkg's and drop the 8, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you tried editing/creating /etc/make.conf and adding the following lines?


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORT=f10
```

that seems to work for me.. from a fresh install before adding any linux compat.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 28, 2009)

Right now I'm using www/linux-flashplugin9 with emulators/linux_base-fc4 (the default). Everything works fine (YouTube and other Flash sites). When I watch videos on YouTube, the progress bar doesn't freeze when I touch it.

I'll try out the new versions when I have time.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 4, 2009)

```
that seems to work for me.. from a fresh install before adding any linux compat.
```

I read your howto and tried yesterday.
No success. Probably due to the port www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 requires version 10.0r22 of "install-flashplayer..." from adobe site but the version was bumped (10.0.32.18?)and the port was not updated to the new version.

UPDATE: The port was updated (to 10.0r32). Everything is working now.
Thanks gr1ml0ck!


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem Zeiz!

glad to be of help and glad to see that your all working!!!  :e


----------

